# Elegy in B minor for cello and piano



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi all,

I recently started experimenting with MuseScore for scoring, in particular to get more practice writing and orchestrating classical music. My main objective is managing, by the end of the year, to finish a symphonic poem and a symphony that I've had floating around my mind for several years, but never really got to. I've already started on both, actually, but I'm taking my time to keep on studying, and more importantly working on shorter pieces to improve step by step.

One of the pieces that came out of this was a short Elegy for cello and piano. As you'll hear, the very obvious inspiration was the beautiful "Elegie" by Fauré, even though I can hear a bit of the "Vocalise" by Rachmaninov as well here and there (hopefully I didn't plagiarize either!). If you're interested, you can find the piece and the score here:


__
https://soundcloud.com/lminiero%2Felegy-in-b-minor
https://musescore.com/lminiero/elegy-in-b-minor

It's quite short, and basically just two themes that are repeated, but I tried to play a bit with variations, passing lines from one instrument to another, different dynamics, etc., to see if I could keep it interesting.

I'd really love some feedback on this short effort: if you play either cello or piano, even better! I'm not a player of either (even though I took piano lessons for a brief period), so it's likely the way I scored some of the phrases will be weird or awkward.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The theme sounds nice on the cello to me (even though I don't play the cello). Try some different rhythmic patterns and inversions on the piano chords when playing the same chord.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Learn more about basic harmony as every single B-flat is actually to be notated as A-sharps.


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> The theme sounds nice on the cello to me (even though I don't play the cello). Try some different rhythmic patterns and inversions on the piano chords when playing the same chord.


Oh, I thought I had varied the piano part enough already: do you mean it would feel a bit boring/repeatative as it is now to a piano player?


----------



## lminiero (Feb 12, 2020)

Vasks said:


> Learn more about basic harmony as every single B-flat is actually to be notated as A-sharps.


You're right, apologies for the rookie mistake.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

lminiero said:


> Oh, I thought I had varied the piano part enough already: do you mean it would feel a bit boring/repeatative as it is now to a piano player?


Ya, I think so. A bit too many chords in root position. Try adding some 7ths here and there, and expanding the range.


----------

